# Fined for hugging a woman and drinking beer.



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 12, 2010)

A national hockey player and two officials are fined ( by Pakistan) for hugging a woman and drinking beer....
Hockey men fined over a beer and a hug - oddstuff | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I never played hockey.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 12, 2010)

No beer for you!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2010)

Wayne said:


> No beer for you!


 
Eh?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 12, 2010)

Feeble attempt at humor. Hey!, its late, ok?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Feeble attempt at humor. Hey!, its late, ok?



 ok.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think we are the few that find this funny. This is concerning. I tend to have "unusual" humor.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm just unusual.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sickening story of licentiousness.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 13, 2010)

She must have been a bad date to need a beer to even hug her. I hope the beer was good. 
I have a had date like that, in fact I think I did drink a beer after that awful date. Thats another story for a way latter date.


----------

